# My Recovery Story (and Tools that Helped me along the way)



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

Depersonalization Recovery Tools (that Helped me)

I am in the process of healing (although its mostly over) and these are some things that helped me.

1) Let Go-Just telling yourself to let go, to not fear of letting go and let nature take its course. Letting go seems hard, but just accept things as is. For me, it was letting go of objects that reminded me of that time, that I seemed to ruminate on (and still do sometimes), and I could not stop thinking about until I let it go. Now, I just let it go before I get stressed out, which helps me a lot. I put myself FIRST before these inane objects, and you can too. Whatever it is, YOUR more Important, and simply letting go is probably the first sign of recovery.

2) Love Yourself-NO MATTER WHAT. After I got my cognition back, I was able to tell things to myself to help me cope-things like your good enough and you're here for a purpose. What really helped me is whether I slept enough the previous night, was frustrated with something, whatever the case was, I just let go and loved myself, NO MATTER WHAT the case may be. I was my harshest critic, judged myself the most, but once I let go of _everything, _I started to love life more, was more happier, and began to heal and see improvements much quicker.

- also, it might be helpful to explain to ur family or loved ones that this is what you need right now, no judgements or criticisms, that your going through a stressful time and you just need to be loved, NO MATTER WHAT I do or try to do, etc.

3) Iburprofen & Anesthesia: NOW IM NOT RECOMMENDING THIS TO ANYONE, this is just what helped me. I got my 4 wisdom teeth pulled out, and I went under anesthesia. After that, I came out with a clear head, something I hadn't had in around 4 years, and felt like I could just sit there and think about NOTHING, which was really great because my mind was always active. So when I was stressed, if I tried to go back to that state, it calmed me down. Also, ibuprofen they gave me for pain helped numb the pain in my head, when I was stressed about objects that were reminders of the past, etc. It helped me feel less, and that was good because my brain was TOO active and reacting to many things and associating others (I am still dealing with this somewhat, so its a bit hard to go into full detail)

-Also, hypnotherapy worked for me as well, felt myself again for the first time, although I don't really remember it so i won't go into too much detail there.

4. Some sort of natural anti-depressant- this one is tricky, but because I felt like I was battling depression too, I took some sort of St. John's Wort (I used one called Neuroignite, I recommend, but NOT long-term or you might get dependent). This helped me get motivated and get out of bed, when sometimes I could not even do that. This also helped my memory, which was dismal because of all the stressful episodes for a number of years. So if you're dealing with this, I recommend a natural herb FIRST, try all that you can before trying the traditional ones, which come with many unwanted side effects that could affect your healing process.

Its interesting, I think all throughout my life, some aspects of my life were contributors to what happened and a year before this happened, I was pretending to not be myself EVERYDAY, because I didn't like myself from some fights with friends, went to a different country and met my family, and wanted to be just like that. So everyday I was causing stress to my brain, trying to start fresh and not remember anything (I know crazy), and this ultimately led me to my 4 year journey, and now to recovery.

I really hope we all cope, let go, love, and give back to those who are suffering. We are in this together and I hope we all come out more true to ourselves, more loving to ourselves, and be happy and healthy for ourselves, to give back and help others in small, but major ways <3


----------

